# What Causes Fibromyalgia Symptoms of Pain?



## 15696 (Jan 2, 2006)

Just ran across a site on Fibromyalgia Symptoms of Pain and Treatment for Fibromyalgia at: http://www.back-fibromyalgia-pain.com/ The article says....Pain is the most significant symptom of this disease. Achy muscles and tender point locations radiate widespread pain throughout the body. Most patients with FM pain say "they ache all over". Their muscles feel like they have been pulled or overworked. Sometimes the muscles twitch and at other times patients burn with pain. Almost 80% of those suffering with this disease are women, however, men are afflicted with FM Syndrome also, and the syndrome is prevalent in patients of all ages.Is it true women are affected more then men?I know a lot of guys with fibro pain


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome fibrodude


----------

